# Who Funds Who?



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Who do you think funds the RSPCA?

If the centers are self funding, does the main body just receive the charity funds?

Do they receive other funds?

Do they receive funds from the opposition?

It has long been rumoured that they do receive funding from outside agents. Where did rumours like this start? They say there is no smoke without fire...don't they?

If they do receive funding from the opposition, does this make for an honourable charity, to receive funding from the likes of PETA, AA, CAPS etc?

Or would this be classed as a form of corruption?

If the genuine fund givers in the United Kingdom donate to the RSPCA for the work they do, would they really fund if they thought that the likes of the above were also investing finances into the operation?

R
PKL


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*...*

Are the RSPCA a charity or a political party?

The Animal Welfare Bill and the RSPCA.

Why do they have such a large cash reserve?

RSPCA Members Watchdog No 74

They are a big charity and their overheads would be immense, but do they need that kind of reserve in reality, especially if the centers are self funding?

If they are such an honourable charity then why so many raised questions?

Also if they have such a large cash reserve then why is this not spent on training for the inspectorate?

That would enrich the lives of animals so much more, and it would in reality make for a much better relationship between exotic keepers and pet owners, would it not?

R
PKL


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

the aspca is a non-profit group. i figured the rspca was the same...just being curious.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*Sadly not...*

Hi Habu, 

Sadly not the case l am afraid.

The RSPCA have a major cash reserve in the bank/s.

R


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I also find it boggling how the heck they managed to build up such a massive reserve of cash without taking into account thier overheads and such.

Surely they are finded form somewhere - is it possible that our government is funding them because they are a "Royal" society? Surely if htey are being funded or receiving donations from their opposition then they have to show it -as a charity do they not have to disclose sizeable donations via the charities commission?

mmmm.......potters off to try to do some mroe diging hehe


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*The reality*

I think in reality, the RSPCA receive their main funding from charity awareness and quite possibly legacies.

A lot of charities receive in 'wills' large sums of money from legacy donations.

Little old couples who believe in the work of the RSPCA will have no problems leaving money to them, and in many respects this could be seen as fair, perhaps not best educated as a donation.

But remember we as a hobbiests are considered the smaller minority, not the likes of Gramps and Grandma. We are the society 'oddballs' in the eyes of many.

Perhaps the finances acrued by the smaller lobbies are not classed as significant enough for the likes of the RSPCA, for the latter are indeed a very mighty organization, quite possibly much larger than many people might imagine.

The RSPCA have themselves made donations into other ventures, so perhaps the question is not who funds the RSPCA but who else do they fund and support?

For as many faults as the RSPCA have in our eyes and may not have in the eyes of those who oppose us from society, they are still a long running charity, with one should imagine a great deal of street credibility.

There are many good people within this organization equally as many who are bad,l should imagine that as many normal folk involved in the RSPCA as there are, there will always be the likes of the fanatics and power hungry. But this is no different to many organizations within industry as a whole.

My main concern is that as a charity should they be as political as they are and appear to be? 

They could come back with the same to us - in so far as the keeper - should we be as political as they are?

The answer is simple, yes we should be political, we are not a charity, we are a small group of hobbies trying to keep our passions alive and not become entwined fully in all the legislation that is trying ban us - sadly however, the latter is why all keepers must entertain the notion of politics.

We are continually trying to improve our knowledge, our skills and our husbandry expertise, where as our political adversaries do not appear to be taking on board this quest with the same passion or at all.

Rory Matier
Pro Keepers Lobby


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*Strange*

Viewers will read this thread and yet not post?

It deals directly with an organization that so many of the readers here are adverse to.

Many signed no doubt the petition for a public enquiry into their actions, yet no one bothers to respond to this thread itself which questions their actions and fundings.

So signatures were gathered for an enquiry, easy peasy, and another petition which sits about for the support to pet keeping; 

TSKA Legislation | Right Politics, Right Now

Gathers dust?

With 765 sigs as of the 27th September.

How many of you have signed this one?

But Roger Davies petition [just below on the link] received 2,028 sigs in a year, don't figure.

You obviously have an interest in the RSPCA, and what they do? And in General herp section, 'Warning RSPCA Thread' daily activity.

Rory


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

so we all know they are dodgy...what can you do about it...who do you complain to,who has the power to put the rspca in it's place.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

RSPCA Annual Report and Accounts 2006


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Good Questions Jav07.

Not great in answers tho.

However;.......

The RSPCA are almost a government in themselves, this is practically a 200 year old institution body/charity.

What can 'we the people' do about it?

Well we can complain to the charities commission but l fear that there is little to be had there quite possibly due to fear itself, and the fact that the RSPCA have a huge media machine they can spring into action in its defence alongside some very powerful barristers.

But l do go back to the people themselves, for it is the people that put a government into its sitting, so the very same people who can do that can also bring them away from the chairs.

RSPCA is an organization that receives hundreds of thousands of pounds every year by 'people', the ignorance of people or the apathy of others is to be accounted for.

Also parliament as a governing body could bring them down, parliament is made up of MP's, and if an mp stood against them in a ballsy manner, then other MP's might do the same.

Who puts the MP's into power? 

We the people do that is who.

If people stopped donating, if people started looking properly, if people started looking at things properly then 'we' could do something about it.

So who has the power?

WE DO.

But then we do not exercise our power.

Stop donations, stop the money and the RSPCA would start to crumble. Educate enough people and then they can educate others, who in turn can continue to educate even more and the circle would start to close on itself.

We need to stop feeding the RSPCA power - for they are as said a powerfully built organization whom are continually seeking more power and funding.

Stop the funding, stops the power, stops the power, stops the ability, squash the ability, stop them dead.

The answer Jav07 is us, we have to start somewhere, and if we want to bring an end to this, then we all have to start uniting - not just reptile keepers but all fraternities, all manufacturers, all distributors, all retail, all areas to stop feeding the funding and the power.

The people, that is who the stopping power is.

Me, l can do nothing as just one person, we as a society of keepers and owners and educators, we have the ultimate power.

I could post here, and readers could boycott me and not read nor listen nor view and that would not stop me directly but eventually it would. The RSPCA are no different, we just have to convince enough people.

Rory Matier
Pro Keepers Lobby


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Fixx said:


> RSPCA Annual Report and Accounts 2006


This l too have seen, but this is just the trustees report, not the actual information required. But still viable reading all the same.

R


----------

